# Patarei Prison, Tallinn, Estonia



## longhotsummer (Jun 24, 2013)

Visited recently. Now a Musuem, although you wouldn't know it! Holes in floor, crumbling and leaking ceilings, some areas pitch black. It closed in 2002. Converted from a former sea fortress, it still exudes the misery and despair of a Soviet-era prison.

The hanging room may still be seen with the drop holes in floor and remnants of hook in ceiling.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great report!
My dream to explore an abandoned prison!
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2013)

Interesting, thanks!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 25, 2013)

Amazing site,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TeeJF (Jun 25, 2013)

What a bl**dy grim place!

Great pix.


----------



## gigi (Jun 25, 2013)

Awesome, but pretty depressing. Great report though


----------



## Bones out (Jun 25, 2013)

I enjoyed that...


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 26, 2013)

*Brilliant looking place!! *


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 26, 2013)

Blimey, that's bleak! Always wanted to do a prison!  
Thanks for sharing


----------

